

Scientist: Quantum physics can prove there's an afterlife - ca98am79
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57612676-71/scientist-quantum-physics-can-prove-theres-an-afterlife/

======
robitor
This isn't quantum physics, and that isn't the implication of the double-slit
experiment. This is new-age pseudo science BS that uses the buzzword "quantum"
to sound smart

------
joe_inferno
Pastor: Religious faith can prove quantum physics and gravity, igloos for sale
at 10.

